# Spektrum AR6100 Receivers - Cheap



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

In a thread on another forum, we have been discussing a find on e-bay. There are multiple listings at various price/shipping cost combinations that are selling Buy-It-Now AR6100 receivers for around $18 to $20. The AR6100 is no longer sold by Spektrum, as it has been replaced by the AR6110, which sells for around $50.

I have purchased one of these cheap Rx's and tested it with my RailBoss controls. It works fine. 100+ foot range, behind rocks, etc. At least as good as my other Spektrum RX's: AR500 and AR6110.

So, today I get an e-mail from ebay stating that they have removed the listing because "In this case, we removed the listing because the copyright or trademark owner of this product reported that they believe the item may not be authentic." I just checked ebay and there are still many listings on-line for the same price.

I did and do have some doubts about the authenticity of this product. Others have stated they may have been removed from helicopters that were upgraded to the newer RX's. It looks just like my AR6110; all the markings are authentic looking. Although I noticed this one states it is made in China, and the AR6110 and others are made in Taiwan. 

Edit: I just did some research on the R/C forums. The fly boys are buying these things left and right. They all report good performance results, but it does look like they indeed are clones. 


And just to clarify how this applies to garden railroading? These receivers can be used with the G-Scale Graphics RailBoss R/C, RCS Beltrol R/C, and of course many live steamers use the Spektrum products.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I decided to purchase some more of these cheap AR6100. Went to e-bay, and the listings are now gone. Rats! However, it looks like there are plenty of sites from Hong Kong selling them. It just may be a little more risky? I found another deal though: $12.99 each plus one shipping charge (not on each item like the e-bay listings were). This is the site; TargetHobby. I placed an order using PayPal. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hobby King http://www.hobbycity.com sells "compatible" receivers for the Spektrum 2.4Ghz systems. The comments/reviews suggest they are fine - but they are out of stock so I haven't got mine yet! 

_OrangeRx Spektrum DSM2 Compatible 4Ch 2.4Ghz Receiver 
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbyking/...Spektrum_DSM2_Compatible_4Ch_2.4Ghz_Receiver_ 
_"NOTE* This is not a Spektrum receiver, nor is it a copy of a Spektrum Receiver" is on the page.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done quite a bit of testing with four brands, Spektrum, Hobby King, E-Sky and Planet, and I can assure you that NONE of them are compatible with any of the others. 
Some are DSS and some are FHSS. 
Some use the regular type binding plug and others use a pushbutton on the RX. 
All have different binding procedures. 

I would be delighted to read about ANY supplier who really does sell legitimate, different brand, 5/6 channel SPEKTRUM compatible receivers with right angle servo pins. I am not talking about patent breaking clones which bob up from time to time.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have done quite a bit of testing with four brands, Spektrum, Hobby King, E-Sky and Planet, and I can assure you that NONE of them are compatible with any of the others. 

Tony, 
While I appreciate your extensive experience with these various brands, I did find the following reviews for the 'Spektrum compatible' rx I linked above. 
_ 
"Received the receivers yesterday, no shrink wrap or binding plug, however binding process is same as Spektrum so you can use the same bind plug. ground test i got about 20meters with reduced power output from tx. I installed the receiver and flew yesterday in a electric park fly stick as well as in park jet, remains in control as far as you can see and no glitches. Modelmatch feature works with this receiver, works just as well as spektrum produ " 

"Fast binding and connecting process on the DSM2 transmitters (DX6i and DX7). " 

"I managed to get one of these and used it in an indoor 3D depron plane. Works exactly the same as Specktrum Rx to bind and fly. Flew at crowded indoor event using DX7 no problems. _ 

I ordered a couple, so we'll see if they work with my DX6i.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Pete. 
I did read the reviews. 
I might be wrong of course, but, I have been lead to believe that DSM2 RX's that work with the DX5e and DX7 do not work with the DX6i. 

I should explain that my testing of the Spektrum brand has been limited to a number of the DX5e TX's and one only DX7 that belngs to a customer. 

A 4 x channel RX is not much use to me. However on the same page Hobby King also list a 6 channel DSM2 compatible RX. Even though I would prefer to have the servo pins at right angles I could still use that version. I will have to buy a few and test them. 
Thanks for the links.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 16 Aug 2010 08:31 AM 
...
I might be wrong of course, but, I have been lead to believe that DSM2 RX's that work with the DX5e and DX7 do not work with the DX6i. 
...



All DSM2 transmitters and receivers are compatible. I have both the DX5e and DX6i, and they work with all of the DSM2 receivers.

I think where the confusion lies, is the fact that Spektrum made an older model DX6 (not DX6i) that used DSM technology (not DSM2). Apparently DSM2 receivers are not backwards compatible with DSM transmitters.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Del. 

I just knew I would be wrong.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have received 3 AR6100E receivers I ordered from http://www.targethobby.com/. All test good. Total cost, including shipping, was $47.61 ($15.87 each). Transaction was via PayPal and all went well.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Del I placed an order for 3 recievers and waited two weeks and got a sealed package with one reciever in it. I emailed them adn they promised to ship teh other two out asap and send me a tracking number. That was three weeks ago. To date. No recievers. So I'm out $30 at this point. next step to take it up with Paypal. 

Chas


----------

